

Node.js modules you should know about: request - holi2007
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/nodejs-modules-request/

======
viscanti
This is one of the modules everyone starts to build themselves, then realizes
there's a much better version already built.

~~~
tmcw
Unfortunately I've had the opposite experience: trying to use request then
finding that I have to build my own. Mainly because it has no good pattern for
both streaming and catching errors in a predictable fashion, the streaming
isn't true streaming in most cases (try a 5GB file), and with binary files,
it's tricky to nail the right encoding.

~~~
tmcw
Just to clarify: the sorts of things I'm using an HTTP Get-type library for
are atypical and request is fantastic for 95% percentage of uses. And the
library I wrote ( <https://github.com/developmentseed/node-get> ) isn't
recommended for use if you aren't me. Though it does a decent job of staying
out of your way.

------
IsaacSchlueter
Request is really quite nice. It's the simple high-level counterpart to node's
low-level HTTP client. Very useful "sweet spot" in the abstraction levels.

~~~
pkrumins
I like how SubStack put it - request is the swiss army knife of HTTP
streaming.

------
DanielRibeiro
Nice nodejs version of Python's Request[1] and/or Ruby's Farday[2]

[1] <http://docs.python-requests.org/en/latest/index.html>

[2] <https://github.com/technoweenie/faraday>

------
llz
This is great, can't wait to start replacing old code! No more complicated
multi-line monster requests+callbacks.

